# Best Cast on for 2X2 Ribbing



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I was just wondering if one type of cast on is better then another for 2X2 ribbing?


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been using a long tail cast on but I was just wondering if a cable cast on would be better or if it is pretty much the same.


----------



## vze2w982 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes there is a better way. When doing 2x2 or 1x1 ribbing you want it to stretch. I found the most perfect way for me on you tube, Go there and search for stretchiest cast on. Here is a link I hope it works. Look for the one by tillybuddy.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for that link. That was very interesting, and I'm eager to try it. Martha


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

vze2w982 said:


> Yes there is a better way. When doing 2x2 or 1x1 ribbing you want it to stretch. I found the most perfect way for me on you tube, Go there and search for stretchiest cast on. Here is a link I hope it works. Look for the one by tillybuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budster (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you! I love this site for learning new things. Even though I have knitted for years! :shock:


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Try the 'invisible' or 'tube' cast on,and do the first two rows as 'knit 1, slip1' so that on the second row, those which were knitted in thefirst are now slipped.

3rd row: knit 1, put the needle into the next KNIT stitch and knit it then knit the first PURL stith (you have now crossed 2 stitches); purl the 4thstitch.

Keep on to the end and you will have a nice neat k2,p2 rib.

4th row: k2,p2 to end.

I assume that the number of stitches cast on is divisible by 4.

If the garment has a ribbed neckband of k2,p4,reverse the above 3rd row bu 'untwisting' the 2nd and 3rd stitches - result is back to k1,p1 for an easy cast-off (bind-off) in k1, p1.




Grosvenor


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry, error in description of cast-off:

should be "If the garment has a ribbed neckband of k2,p2 - - - -

Grosvenor


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

vze2w982 said:


> Yes there is a better way. When doing 2x2 or 1x1 ribbing you want it to stretch. I found the most perfect way for me on you tube, Go there and search for stretchiest cast on. Here is a link I hope it works. Look for the one by tillybuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

A while back I saw a video of Eunny Yang, on the Knitting Daily website, showing how to do the long-tail cast-on stitch in reverse, for use with starting a ribbing. It was amazingly easy and when alternated with the regular long-tail stitch, it makes a great rib start. Since the CO row is also your first knitted row, you start out with a K1P1 rib already in progress. If you are interested but can't find the video, let me know and I will break it down for you. I have since used it several times for 1x1 and 2x2 ribbing.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> A while back I saw a video of Eunny Yang, on the Knitting Daily website, showing how to do the long-tail cast-on stitch in reverse, for use with starting a ribbing. It was amazingly easy and when alternated with the regular long-tail stitch, it makes a great rib start. Since the CO row is also your first knitted row, you start out with a K1P1 rib already in progress. If you are interested but can't find the video, let me know and I will break it down for you. I have since used it several times for 1x1 and 2x2 ribbing.


Ill have to look for it. I just did the other video that was posted and it was pretty fast once i got the hang out it. since 2 stitches are being made at one time. Ill have to see which one I like better. Thanks for this other option.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I found the link for the reverse long tail cast on. Here it is so that everyone else can have it too. Enjoy.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/10/06/cast-on-with-eunny.aspx


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Not sure I understand this but will try it Thanks


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I love both videos. I just dread using long tail cast ons because I always get too little tail or way too much. For some people too much is no big deal, just lop off what's left after you've woven in enough. Needless to say, I am a cheapskate and just hate to waste an end of yarn. As for too little, it means starting over...which is a real pain if you have a lot of stitches.


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

I've tried this one and like it...


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

vze2w982 said:


> Yes there is a better way. When doing 2x2 or 1x1 ribbing you want it to stretch. I found the most perfect way for me on you tube, Go there and search for stretchiest cast on. Here is a link I hope it works. Look for the one by tillybuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is another good cast on for sox, the old norwegian cast on. Heard about it on Knit and Crochet today and googled it - several tutorials came up- went to the you tube one and it was good.

Here's the link:


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there a site that shows how this is done with pictures? My internet connection is lousy for showing video and I would like to see it in step-by-step pictures or illustrations.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

For hats, mittens, gloves, and top down socks, I use a German Twisted cast on.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I watched the Youtube and it looks easy enough to try. I have saved it and will certainly try it on a garment.


----------

